# Re-Review of the legendary Saunders Falcon 2 flat band model.



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

This slingshot does not get enough attention. It is in my opinion the Falcon 2 is the best commercial wrist braced slingshot you can buy.

The handle allows your wrist to be perfectly straight while shooting. It also allows stability so that the forks are in the same position relative to your hand for every shot. This creates a slingshot that shoots very accurately.

I shoot 3/8 inch ammo and their bands only accept 1/2 without modifications. So I typically make my own band sets for this slingshot. I will say that the saunders bands that come with this slingshot are the longest lasting bands (when paired with a saunders slingshot) I have ever used.

Here is the list of Pros:

- Inexpensive. This slingshot is a great deal. Buy one.

- Easy change flat bands. The clips are great and makes for a very easy way to change bands (or tubes)

- Stable and accurate

- Great handle that keeps your wrist straight and is very comfortable

- Is easily taken apart for easy storage

- Replacement and extra parts are readily available

- Has extended forks that extend your draw meaning more power

- No hand slaps

- Optional pipper sight and colored clips are cool

Cons:

- If using a single layer of bands I often have to shim the cips to ensure the bands do not slip

- Not pocketable

Overall this is a great slingshot. Seriously ... get one for your collection.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The first slingshot I ever shot as a kid was an original Falcon.
Good review! You prefer this to the WRP?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

M.J said:


> The first slingshot I ever shot as a kid was an original Falcon.
> Good review! You prefer this to the WRP?


I own both. I prefer this one ... it just feels better.

The tubed falcon was my first slingshot too. I still have it!


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the review NF

This might be the cheapest flatband shooter I've come across,I have a wrist braced tube shooter ATM but still have loads of flatbands that need to be used but no flatband shooter to use,I might just get myself one of these.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

You need to try LB2000 bands on it! -- Tex :cookie:


----------

